

I want to work on a web application (FREE/PAID) - blanketman

Looking to add some web-app examples to my portfolio/resume and would rather contribute to a project then make my own.
I would be suited for a PHP project but have a great understanding of most internet technologies.
If no one here needs any help, does anyone know of any sites where people post their repositories that I can contribute to.
Thanks in advance, Thomas
======
bootload
_"... would rather contribute to a project then make my own. I would be suited
for a PHP project but have a great understanding of most internet
technologies. ..."_

try github ~
[http://github.com/search?type=Everything&language=php...](http://github.com/search?type=Everything&language=php&q=webapp&repo=&langOverride=&x=12&y=22&start_value=1)

------
spydre100
I need help - looking for someone with the/some of the following skills.

1\. ajax/css - strong skills in UI and design 2\. Iphone app development

This would be purely client side programming/skill requirements.

email me your contact info: spydre100@yahoo.co.uk: martin.

------
rudeegraap
Hi Thomas, I've got a project you might be interested in. Email me your
contact info and we can chat. rudeegraap@gmail.com -Kris

------
vsp
I have couple of ideas that we could implement together and look at starting a
venture. Would you be interested in joining me?

~~~
blanketman
Sounds great, email me thomasalwyndavis@gmail.com

